# SQUIRREL APPRECIATION DAY  !!! Are you prepared



## scarbelly (Jan 21, 2011)

Cheryl I hope this very special day is celebrated by one and all in your honor



[h3]*SQUIRREL APPRECIATION DAY* Is January 21: Are You Ready?[/h3]
Today is *squirrel appreciation day*. While everyone can celebrate *squirrels* in their own way, we wanted to point you to some useful resources around the Web to get you started.
_www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/01/21/*squirrel-appreciation-day*_n_159626.html_


----------



## placebo (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2011)

Her computer is down right now... Hope she hurries up and gets it fixed... She has to go to the Library to log on...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2011)

My post didn't go thru So I'm gonna do it again. If it comes up twice I apologize. Congrats Cheryl, here's a pic of me & my squirrel.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> My post didn't go thru So I'm gonna do it again. If it comes up twice I apologize. Congrats Cheryl, here's a pic of me & my squirrel.


Congratulations Al, You must be Such a Proud Papa feeding the baby, are you burping him now...LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmm,

When's "National Sight Your 22 Rifle In" day????

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 21, 2011)

Cheryl... sit back, relax, and enjoy your day!


----------



## eman (Jan 21, 2011)

Ya beat me to it bear. I appreciate squirrels alot. . They are great in a brown gravy over rice


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> When's "National Sight Your 22 Rifle In" day????
> 
> Bear


Bear,

  You missed it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It was yesterday!


----------



## retread (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay, Squirrel! I look forward to everyone of your posts!


----------



## ak1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I got a recipe for squirrel sausage.


----------



## meateater (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Cheryl...ever seen a squirrel fatty?


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 21, 2011)

CHEERS, SQUIRREL!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2011)

Now Poor Squirrel has to go to the library to defend her "Squirrel Honor".

C'mon Cheryl, get that PC fixed!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 22, 2011)

Big Squirrel Hug Here!

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2011)

I really hope that you get your computer back and you might want to stay off the sauce.

100%


----------



## squirrel (Feb 5, 2011)

Well my computer is a goner. Mother board bit the dust. Just another excuse to spend more money. So I bought a new Gateway for work and a Toshiba laptop for play. Life is good.


----------



## que-ball (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad you're back!

If you ask me, every day should be Squirrel appreciation day.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome back, I have a Toshiba laptop and it work very good


----------



## eman (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome Back Sista!!!


----------



## chefrob (Feb 5, 2011)

'bout time............welcome back.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad to see ya back where you belong - we missed ya


----------



## ak1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya we are all  nutz about squirell.!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Got my  gun ready
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL

remember,


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome back. I have a Toshiba laptop as well. They are very dependable.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Well my computer is a goner. Mother board bit the dust. Just another excuse to spend more money. So I bought a new Gateway for work and a Toshiba laptop for play. Life is good.




Welcome "Home" Squirrel !!!!

We sure did miss ya !!

Did you have UPS deliver that Toshiba ???

Bear


----------

